# Looking for Copelands Pecan crusted fish recipe



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone remember their catfish dish that had a sweet sauce on it? It was fabulous and I'd like to broaden my fish recipes. Thx


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It's actually called ricochet catfish.


----------

